# Bought me a new Cruze Diesel



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

Been reading here for a bit and finally just signed up to the forum...took a few test drives and read here quite a bit..so I went out and bought myself a left over 2014 diesel...traded in a 2013 Elantra for this diesel. This Cruze diesel just feels so solid on the road compared to my 2013 Elantra and the rear suspension of the Cruze is superior to the Elantra's ...love the increased power from this diesel engine and I've already easily seen 48 mpg and as high as 51 mpg on the highway with less than 500 miles on the engine with temps in the 20's..with local driving my diesel is getting around 31 to 33 mpg but with so much more torque than other cars in this fuel mileage class...very impressed with the Cruze diesel and I'm sure quite a few buyers would be too if only they drove the car .....anyways just wanted to say thanks for the info on this forum.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk and congratulations.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome to the diesel club, the feeling only gets better the longer you have it.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome!

You now own one of Chevy's better kept secrets.

Heaven forbid they advertise it.....it might sell even better and......GASP!.....might even make the corporation money.

Just a fleeting thought.

Rob


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey lady that's Diesel ! If I drove 600 plus miles a week all highway , I would own 1 !


----------



## Risner11 (Jan 18, 2015)

I bought one a few weeks ago and i love it. Its fun to drive with 151 hp and then i turn it into a game to see how good of fuel mileage i can get. I can't wait for summer to see just how good it can get. Congrats on the new Diesel.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats! Welcome to CT! Yeah was talking with a guy at church who just bought Diesel. It is a BMW 535d, he loves the torque. It seems lately people are discovering how nice diesels can be.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

blk88verde said:


> Congrats! Welcome to CT! Yeah was talking with a guy at church who just bought Diesel. It is a BMW 535d, he loves the torque. It seems lately people are discovering how nice diesels can be.


the bmw diesels are having LOTS of issues cuz of the DI....getting new engines.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum and congrats! I have 99K miles on my Diesel and still love every drive. Just drove through the Michigan snowstorm and it handled brilliantly. I will be posting a 100K detailed writeup within the next week or so.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

boraz said:


> the bmw diesels are having LOTS of issues cuz of the DI....getting new engines.


Is this the case on the newer engine or the one from the 335D? I haven't been able to find anything on the revised engine (just did a quick google)


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Welcome to a the club! Loving my CTD at 23K.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

JDH said:


> One of my facebook friends who is a Jetta diesel owner warned me not to use Shell because it causes HPFP failures. Seems the VW diesels may have issues also.


VW have known issues with the HPFP, the Chevy appears to not have this issue.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Congrats on the purchase! Welcome


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The CTD drives its HPFP off the camshaft, same as V-Dub and Audi with one fatal difference.

The VW/Audi twins use a flat tappet design shoe that rides against the cam lobe to drive the pump.

The CTD uses a roller wheel that rides the cam lobes, same as the rockers.

The VW/Audi design worked OK before the Zink and Phosphorus (short words for a very long words) percentage allowed in the newest engine oils was cut to about one tenth of what it was.
Shortly thereafter, the HPFP and camshaft lobes driving the pump were grinding each other apart......the loss of the chemicals appear to have created a situation where the 'tappet' can 'shear' through the oil and metal to metal contact takes place.

Usually, at minimum, a HPFP along with a new camshaft are required......sometimes more depending on if the journals in the head show too much damage from the metal filings that made their way through.......I've seen a few.....rather evil looking.

VW/Audi have a series of photographs and line drawings that show 'allowable' damage.
These guys have a very long history of not being able to admit their design is sheit......and they refuse to embrace the roller design that works just fine for other manufacturers.

Instead, they keep blaming the oil and changing the specification required for authorized synthetics to be used.

I am not familiar with the other German designs but would not be surprised to find they are using 'tappet' type pump drives as well.
Maybe another member has more info.

Anyways, the Cruze design is the same as the Duramax.....very rare failures and never a drive side problem.....tough little engine there.

Rob


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Robby said:


> The CTD drives its HPFP off the camshaft, same as V-Dub and Audi with one fatal difference.
> The VW/Audi twins use a flat tappet design shoe that rides against the cam lobe to drive the pump.
> The CTD uses a roller wheel that rides the cam lobes, same as the rockers.
> 
> Rob


I thought the HPFP was driving off of the timing belt? See pic below:








CleanMPG, An authoritative source on fuel economy and hypermiling


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> I thought the HPFP was driving off of the timing belt? See pic below:
> 
> View attachment 132498
> 
> CleanMPG, An authoritative source on fuel economy and hypermiling


Yeouch......You might have something there......I am relating what was discussed with me by one of the Diesel guys unless he meant the accessory drive has the cam/roller plunger arrangement.

The V-Dub stuff I covered is a fer sure though....these I've seen, touched, etcetera.

We all agree though, the Chevy setup is superior.

I do wish they had a timing chain though.....but....a belt, during its service life, does have less potental for problems such as chain tensioners and the like.

Rob


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah the thought of "having" to change such a part as the timing belt is a pain compared to running a timing chain and not really thinking about it unless there is an issue.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your CTD. It's a great car.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Welcome 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats on a great purchase! I'm still loving mine after 40k. My one tip for you would be to find a balance. Fuel economy with this car is fantastic, but so is its power (for what it is). Try and find a balance between the two and don't forget life is not always about MPG, but having some fun too. These cars like to be driven hard every now and then (in fact this helps with keeping the emissions sensors clean, turbo, etc.) so don't constantly be stressing over how many MPGs you're getting.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

from one oil burner to another welcome:th_salute:


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

The lack of Zinc and Phosphorous issue is in the oil not in the fuel (the fuel has less lubrication now too). For a while you had to check before every oil change to make sure that those things were still in your oil because the manufacturers were removing them in a piecemeal fashion. I had this issue with the flat tapper cam in my boat, fortunately I was running Mobil 1 20w50 and it has always had enough Zinc and Phosphorous.


----------



## charleygee (Feb 4, 2015)

Just picked my new Cruze diesel 2015....love it.

Lets hope GM doesn't let any of us down.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome new diesel owners!


----------



## cruzinusa617 (Aug 13, 2014)

Enjoy!


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats to all the new CTD owners.. 58,000 miles and 98% using shell.. I love this little car


----------



## chimichanga (Feb 7, 2015)

My driver's door wants to close (by itself) after opening.

I have to push it open fully to stay.

Anyone else experience this?

Overall, love the Cruze diesel.

minor flaws, but great highway driving.
very quick off the light too!

I have the only one in my area (35,000 pop).
"I haven't seen this before" is what I have heard repeatedly.

One service guy argued with me about whether DEF is covered under oil change warranty.
(uhh, yes it is...)


----------



## kboat (Jan 1, 2015)

Congrats! I also bought a leftover 2014 CTD off the lot and have no regrets. Solid car, fun to drive, great gas mileage, leather, sunroof, etc. No problems starting in cold weather and goes fine in the snow. I agree with others -- it is a best kept secret and I'm glad I found it.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

chimichanga said:


> My driver's door wants to close (by itself) after opening.
> 
> I have to push it open fully to stay.
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


yeah, the detent that should hold the door, doesnt , so yeah you gotta really open the door for it to stay


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

chimichanga said:


> My driver's door wants to close (by itself) after opening.
> 
> I have to push it open fully to stay.
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


Mine holds the door open fine in a few different positions, only tries to close if its really windy.


----------



## R CRUZE (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome, and I hope you love your CTD as much as we do. We have had ours now for 5 1/2 months and have 11,000 miles on it. Before they switched to the winter blend fuel we were averaging 45 and saw 54 on a few day trips. Now with the winter blend fuel we still average 41 and this is with my wife using the remote start to warm the car before she leaves work.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

A little late to the party here but welcome OP and congrats on your Cruze TD!


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I just picked up a left over '14 last night. Got a great deal, so far all is great. Fist commute in this morning was very pleasing. The engine has a lot of punch, and is very quiet at highway speeds.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

kboat said:


> Congrats! I also bought a leftover 2014 CTD off the lot and have no regrets. Solid car, fun to drive, great gas mileage, leather, sunroof, etc. No problems starting in cold weather and goes fine in the snow. I agree with others -- it is a best kept secret and I'm glad I found it.


I hope you are not getting good gas mileage.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

chimichanga said:


> My driver's door wants to close (by itself) after opening.
> 
> I have to push it open fully to stay.
> 
> ...


Yeah the checklink (the black rod coming out of door with a black screw shot into the car) is what holds door open at a couple different openings. If urs isn't staying open that is what the dealer will have to replace.


----------

